# coconut oil question



## supergsd (Feb 18, 2015)

So I have some coconut oil I bought at the health food store. Is this safe to use in my pups food? I figured since it was all natural and 100% pure it should be. Also if it is, how do I mix it? Its kind of a hard paste.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I put a blob of coconut oil in my dogs bowl.

I heat 1/2 cup (or so?) of water in the microwave in a cup or small bowl (not the dog bowl) for a minute.

I add the hot (warm?) water TO the oil in the dog bowl and let the blob melt (usually break it up some with the fork and stir), then I add the dog food.

If you melt the oil in the microwave you have a messy microwave and a messy container/lid. If you do all the melting in the dog bowl the dog licks it all up!

http://wellnessmama.com/13700/benefits-coconut-oil-pets/ amount recommendations.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Ours get a big blob mixed right into the food! Sometimes they lick it off the spoon.

Our son's GSD turns his nose up at it and walks away!:laugh:

They are ALL so different!

Moms


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

I started with just a little at a time to get him used to it, now I give him a tablespoon before his breakfast and dinner. I use it like a treat and have him sit/stay etc for it, he loves it.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I scoop it out and put it right on top of the kibble and both dogs go straight for it


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

I have my tablespoon in the morning and evening, and she has about a 1/2 tablespoon both times with me, right off the spoon (after I am done using it of course  ).


----------



## petevandyke (Feb 3, 2015)

Have you guys noticed any improvement in fur/shedding?


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Same as everyone else... I don't melt it. I melt it into my oatmeal in the morning and use it in things I cook but for Gunther, he takes the blob. Actually I forgot his this morning and when I opened up the jar to get my blob he looked at me like "Hey!" so I gave him the first blob. I haven't really noticed with shedding but it's winter and he's not shedding so much right now. My little guy loves it too.


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

What does the coconut oil supposed to do for them and how much do you feed.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I have an old bone that I cleaned out and smear some on the inside. He likes to lick it out..and off of my hands, too. I use it on myself when my hands feel dry in the winter time.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I just bought a huge tub of it because of this thread. I gave Captain one spoonful of it melted into his dog food with a little plain Greek yogurt. He loved it! I melted a little bit of it (spoonful) in my morning breakfast. I'll have to see if I notice any differences in him or I while we begin using the oil on a regular basis.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

ofl52 said:


> What does the coconut oil supposed to do for them and how much do you feed.


 This article explains the benefits of coconut oil and at the bottom of the article explains amounts to give.

The Health Benefits Of Coconut Oil For Dogs


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

ofl52 said:


> What does the coconut oil supposed to do for them and how much do you feed.


http://wellnessmama.com/13700/benefi...onut-oil-pets/ <-- has some good information


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Captain endorsing organic coconut oil


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I started Newlie and myself on it after seeing this thread but also seeing a short clip about how it appears to be having a positive impact on people with certain medical conditions. We just started this week so right now we are taking just a teaspoon a day. I put it on top of Newlie's food and he scarfs it up. I do think he already seems not as itchy.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Has anyone used Coconut Flour to make dog treats? I keep meaning to but every attempt at making dog treats keeps turning into uh Cheesecakes...kinda my thing.

The Benefits of Cooking with Coconut Flour for Pets


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the links, very helpful and answered my question-I should have just googled it myself for the answer and not wasted anyones time here-just thought I could get some more personal answers on a forum-for some reason I thought forums were to have a way to chat among members and share personal experiences, advice...etc....but post of a generic link for the answer works too-everything on the internet is true and factual after all and you should believe whatever it states regardless....

Thanks again for making me feel welcome and part of this forum.....


----------



## KPK (Jan 28, 2015)

supergsd said:


> So I have some coconut oil I bought at the health food store. Is this safe to use in my pups food? I figured since it was all natural and 100% pure it should be. Also if it is, how do I mix it? Its kind of a hard paste.


It only gets solid below around 75 degrees so if you store it in a warm location it will turn from a hard paste to a liquid. You can warm it over a stove pretty easily only takes a few seconds, I am not a big advocate of microwaves myself.

I do put 5 table spoons in my coffee every morning along with some grass fed butter tho


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

KPK said:


> It only gets solid below around 75 degrees so if you store it in a warm location it will turn from a hard paste to a liquid. You can warm it over a stove pretty easily only takes a few seconds, I am not a big advocate of microwaves myself.
> 
> I do put 5 table spoons in my coffee every morning along with some grass fed butter tho


I put mine in my green tea with raw honey  Wick gets his for sitting and staying while I make my tea! He likes to eat it just as a clump, or I will melt it over his kibble. He used to have super dry itchy skin when I got him from his foster and now he doesn't...however I also give him flax seed oil, probiotics, salmon, chicken, apples etc for training, and (slowly) switched his kibble too Wellness from Iams so it might just be that he gets healthier stuff altogether! I mostly put him on it because it is suppose to be helpful against protozoa (he has Giardia). Regardless his coat is definitely healthier since we got him!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

funny how things work out -- when I started giving the dogs coconut oil everyone had a cheap laugh - "why ? they're not monkeys" hardeeharhar --- 

just remember that not all coconut is the same - different lauric acid content -- and remember when buying that the oil be produced ethically , fair profit and good ecology .

some of the companies are devasting precious jungle canopy , home of endangered orangutans , polluting water with waste.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Tip: I warm the entire jar of coconut oil next to our stove until it is liquid. Then pour the oil into ice cube trays and when solid put them into a larger jar. Deja eats one a day (equivalent of 1 tbsp). Also very easy to use for my own cooking; two cubes in the wok and voila!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

wolfy dog said:


> Tip: I warm the entire jar of coconut oil next to our stove until it is liquid. Then pour the oil into ice cube trays and when solid put them into a larger jar. Deja eats one a day (equivalent of 1 tbsp). Also very easy to use for my own cooking; two cubes in the wok and voila!



I love this idea!


----------

